# Denys world gym teesside now open.



## marticus

Deny hoyle and myself just opened a rebranded gym in stockton on tees. Formerly for 25yrs operated as moores. A 5000sq ft bodybuilding gym, that one of the former members summed up today. From the pitz to the ritz! Weve kept the heart and soul of the gym intact, just breathed new life into it. With new dumbells, smiths, uphostelry, and showers. Plus a protein and jacket potatoe lounge. An immaculate well equipped gym dedicated to maturing young men, and keeping older ones young. Where all can train in a non intimidating atmosphere, and get good old fashioned courtesy and service. Already had 100 new and old members, with many more expected. Deny and i pledge an ongoing investment in line with our members needs. Call in if you are in the area, you can be assured of a warm welcome. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Squirrel

Cracking looking gym mate, good luck and all the best to you both. If I'm ever in the area I'll call in for a session :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

what are the prices marty?

Once i get these exams over with at uni im going to pop in as i need a new gym


----------



## dazsmith69

good looking gym! not far from me

hmmmmm......


----------



## Kezz

great gym marty  good luck with it


----------



## sizar

nice gym


----------



## musclemorpheus

looks a good gym Marty I wish you good luck in this venture...


----------



## fattyboy

looks really smart, its good to see in these financial times that independants can still survive. I bloody hate LA Fitness.

Good luck in 2010


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Why is there a pic of joe weider on the walls lol.


----------



## Godly

Great gym, shame its not closer to me! Good lucky with it.


----------



## leanne4284

Hiya 

First time posting on this forum. I live in the Teesside area, do you allow women at your gym?


----------



## hilly

leanne4284 said:


> Hiya
> 
> First time posting on this forum. I live in the Teesside area, do you allow women at your gym?


i think their is a seperate womans section also at moores altho i could be wrong


----------



## leanne4284

hilly said:


> i think their is a seperate womans section also at moores altho i could be wrong


Womens section normally means light dumbbells, barbells and no Oly bars! 

Could be wrong like.


----------



## saaam

This forums much better than MH 

It looks an awesome gym, shame its about 200 miles from me..


----------



## leanne4284

hilly said:


> i think their is a seperate womans section also at moores altho i could be wrong





saaam said:


> This forums much better than MH
> 
> It looks an awesome gym, shame its about 200 miles from me..


Aye, MH is alright for banter and helping newbies but it's a bit "cliquey"!


----------



## saaam

leanne4284 said:


> Aye, MH is alright for banter and helping newbies but it's a bit "cliquey"!


Yep, and the only thing they recommend is kettlebell training. For everything.


----------



## leanne4284

saaam said:


> Yep, and the only thing they recommend is kettlebell training. For everything.


haha ey! Nowt wrong with KB's! 

Great for conditioning and fat loss, but not the be all and end all of gaining mass/fat loss/strength etc.


----------



## Guest

Looks great, shame its a bit too far for me though, good luck with it!


----------



## DAZ4966

hilly said:


> i think their is a seperate womans section also at moores altho i could be wrong


There is a seperate ladies gym, but in a seperate building about 100yds from the mens. If you are into the serious lifting, it wouldn't harm to come in the mens gym & speak to Marty. You will be impressed with the layout & machines, free weights etc. I think the ladies gym is fairly well equipped also.

If I keep on praising the new gym, Marty might give me some commission


----------



## klx_boy

Ill have a pop in for a session sometime, a mate of mine already trains there(when it was Moor's) and said its going to be awesome now its refurbed.


----------



## Simon01

Great looking gyms guys, Good luck


----------



## Gumball

Looking good!

I'd love to have my own gym one day.


----------



## marticus

leanne4284 said:


> Hiya
> 
> First time posting on this forum. I live in the Teesside area, do you allow women at your gym?


 Absolutely especially one as pretty as you! always been mainly males, but ladies who wish to train hard are welcome. Call in and see if its for you. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Why is there a pic of joe weider on the walls lol.


 Goes with the back to basics message. If you think its funny best have a word with my partner deny hoyle, he will explain it to you! myb:confused1:


----------



## marticus

Many thanks for all your positive comments, having a great time 60hrs a week in my palace of dreams. Only negatives come from some of the old members who were content to workout in dire conditions, as it was cheap. What they never had was good solid advice from a seasoned competitive bodybuilder, myb. At 35 pounds a month or 8 pounds a week till 4pm, 12 pounds anytime, they think its expensive! Yet probably spend 50 pounds plus on a night out! Rather attract those who are serious about getting results. If you are lead by price or deals look elsewhere. Deny and i are passionate about our business and intend to invest heavily into it. We will also restrict memberships on evenings to keep our members happy. Some so called b/bs, are more interested in where they can park their car and saunas etc, rather than how good the gym is. A few more pics myb:thumbup1:


----------



## DAZ4966

marticus said:


> Many thanks for all your positive comments, having a great time 60hrs a week in my palace of dreams. Only negatives come from some of the old members who were content to workout in dire conditions, as it was cheap. What they never had was good solid advice from a seasoned competitive bodybuilder, myb. At 35 pounds a month or 8 pounds a week till 4pm, 12 pounds anytime, they think its expensive! Yet probably spend 50 pounds plus on a night out! Rather attract those who are serious about getting results. If you are lead by price or deals look elsewhere. Deny and i are passionate about our business and intend to invest heavily into it. We will also restrict memberships on evenings to keep our members happy. Some so called b/bs, are more interested in where they can park their car and saunas etc, rather than how good the gym is. A few more pics myb:thumbup1:


Well said, Marty. A big :thumb: to the gym now. I have not heard a bad word from any of the lads that I have spoken to.

I think you (like me) need to go & get your beauty sleep.

See you later today.


----------



## borostu82

Been training here for 2 weeks now and the atmosphere is spot on, massive change.

Marti has done a great job.


----------



## borostu82

klx_boy said:


> Ill have a pop in for a session sometime, a mate of mine already trains there(when it was Moor's) and said its going to be awesome now its refurbed.


Whats your mate called?


----------



## leanne4284

marticus said:


> Absolutely especially one as pretty as you! always been mainly males, but ladies who wish to train hard are welcome. Call in and see if its for you. myb:thumbup1:


Haha aww shucks! :blush:

Well I'm just getting back into lifting after an injury so I think I'll pop by and have a look!

Gym looks ace from the pics.


----------



## Big Dawg

Looks fantastic mate! You got a hack squat in there mate? What about a pullover machine?


----------



## hertderg

you've done a cracking job,i'd love to train in a gym like this, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## borostu82

AlasTTTair said:


> Looks fantastic mate! You got a hack squat in there mate? What about a pullover machine?


yeah there is a fairly new hack squat and an old style pull over machine


----------



## Big Dawg

borostu82 said:


> yeah there is a fairly new hack squat and an old style pull over machine


Awesome! Wish I lived locally lol. The only reason I ask about those two machines is that 2 of the main hardcore gyms in Liverpool don't have either of them (even though a hack should be a given IMO). Looks like a fantastic gym mate, best of luck with it (directed at the OP or yourself if you're in any way affiliated)


----------



## marticus

AlasTTTair said:


> Awesome! Wish I lived locally lol. The only reason I ask about those two machines is that 2 of the main hardcore gyms in Liverpool don't have either of them (even though a hack should be a given IMO). Looks like a fantastic gym mate, best of luck with it (directed at the OP or yourself if you're in any way affiliated)


Actually 2 hack m/cs, one freeweight startrac, one panatta weight stack. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## daz8

Great looking gym Marty. i know you have put a lot of effort into it and have always wanted a bodybuilders gym. I wish you great success in this new venture

Daz


----------



## marticus

daz8 said:


> Great looking gym Marty. i know you have put a lot of effort into it and have always wanted a bodybuilders gym. I wish you great success in this new venture
> 
> Daz


 Thanks daz, been a tough task, but concentrating on getting results for guys who actually can put the effort in, know will have much more success, than with fitness members. My partner deny has been an inspiration to combine ideas. Seems to be as much about who we let join than just making it busy. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus

Almost a month gone by at the world gym. Improved it with some interlocking rubber, for our deadlift area and more freeweights on a more than adequate cardio area. The members are mainly keeping it tidy as we head towards 100 workouts most days. Room for double, which is my target, simply by word of mouth. Everyone needs advice and those who listen, will benefit. Building up our supplement shop, and rattling out plenty of product. Mainly muscle fury who sponsor me, and a new protein stc, from weymouth, through my pal daz hallet. Early days but in an ideal place to give holland and barret a bit of competition. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbo90

Is there any powerlifters training in your gym mate or is it geared more towards bodybuilders?


----------



## briggsy

where abouts this gym i live locally so al have to pop in sometime


----------



## marticus

Robbo90 said:


> Is there any powerlifters training in your gym mate or is it geared more towards bodybuilders?


 Generally bodybuilding, but good deadlift and squat areas. Powerlifting may develop, have a look in. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus

briggsy said:


> where abouts this gym i live locally so al have to pop in sometime


 Was moores gym for 25years, behind argos. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbo90

marticus said:


> Generally bodybuilding, but good deadlift and squat areas. Powerlifting may develop, have a look in. myb:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


I will have a pop down when i'm next back up home.


----------



## marticus

Getting more involved with workouts, for some of the members. Usually test their mettle by giving them james llewellyns leg routine. Staggered leg press etc. Not full gun as i got it, from james. Most of the guys neglect leg work, so just to give them a moderate taster, is enough to have them appreciate more intensity, with less weight. So if they come back for more i will take them through all the rest. Many have poor form with too much weight, and socialise more than they should. Gave one of the most talkative members the routine on friday, he responded well and hardly spoke as he gasped for air! Then its onto organising their food, protein carbs and fat intake. Had an interesting discussion with eddie ellwood about carb intake. He said after a while you should take them in according to your activity and how you feel. Most probably do that by how your blood sugars vary and adjust the carbs to suit. Pre comp best to weigh and workout gms. Not many will go on to compete in our world gym, but a lot can be more productive, if they will listen, and learn. Getting results is paramount for word of mouth to work. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## briggsy

marticus said:


> Was moores gym for 25years, behind argos. myb:thumbup1:


or ye.. cheers mate will be down 1 time then check it out


----------



## borostu82

marticus said:


> Getting more involved with workouts, for some of the members. Usually test their mettle by giving them james llewellyns leg routine. Staggered leg press etc. Not full gun as i got it, from james. Most of the guys neglect leg work, so just to give them a moderate taster, is enough to have them appreciate more intensity, with less weight. So if they come back for more i will take them through all the rest. Many have poor form with too much weight, and socialise more than they should. Gave one of the most talkative members the routine on friday, he responded well and hardly spoke as he gasped for air! Then its onto organising their food, protein carbs and fat intake. Had an interesting discussion with eddie ellwood about carb intake. He said after a while you should take them in according to your activity and how you feel. Most probably do that by how your blood sugars vary and adjust the carbs to suit. Pre comp best to weigh and workout gms. Not many will go on to compete in our world gym, but a lot can be more productive, if they will listen, and learn. Getting results is paramount for word of mouth to work. myb:thumbup1:


Who was it who got the leg work out Marti ??


----------



## marticus

JACKO! myb.


----------



## bigtomo

marticus said:


> Getting more involved with workouts, for some of the members. Usually test their mettle by giving them james llewellyns leg routine. Staggered leg press etc. Not full gun as i got it, from james. Most of the guys neglect leg work, so just to give them a moderate taster, is enough to have them appreciate more intensity, with less weight. So if they come back for more i will take them through all the rest. Many have poor form with too much weight, and socialise more than they should. Gave one of the most talkative members the routine on friday, he responded well and hardly spoke as he gasped for air! Then its onto organising their food, protein carbs and fat intake. Had an interesting discussion with eddie ellwood about carb intake. He said after a while you should take them in according to your activity and how you feel. Most probably do that by how your blood sugars vary and adjust the carbs to suit. Pre comp best to weigh and workout gms. Not many will go on to compete in our world gym, but a lot can be more productive, if they will listen, and learn. Getting results is paramount for word of mouth to work. myb:thumbup1:


interesting what eddie said!! a friend of mine told me something similar,pre contest only take in carbs depending on how busy you are through the day,so if your just training in the day and not going to work you would just have carb meal to fuel your workout and no more,sorry for going off topic,if you have anymore carb info would be great to hear it,your gym looks fantastic,very "american" if you know what i mean 

p.s you look great in your avatar,regardless of age,thats just a number my friend.all the best..


----------



## marticus

Start of a new month, had a busy day, members spread throughout the day. Educating them about nutrition, and added muscle fury my sponsors to the supplement shop. Plus vyomax gloves straps, wraps etc. Will take a while, but making a one stop shop, stocking effective value for money products. Our food prep area is ongoing and we will then offer jacket spuds with nutritious fillings. Next week our tvs will be fitted so we can show some training dvds. Trying to attract serious trainers, who with a bit of guidance can make genuine lasting gains. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation

that looks mint mate


----------



## borostu82

marticus said:


> JACKO! myb.


I bet it almost killed him lol :lol:


----------



## dazsmith69

looks like a crackin gym, how much is it for a single session i.e. to come down and have a look and a workout?

Cheers Darren


----------



## marticus

Membership structure, but 4pounds to uk muscle visitors. Welcome at the moment only up to half speed. Love serious trainers, who will enjoy a world gym. myb.


----------



## marticus

Had a 4 hr power cut today, 12 till 4pm. Probably the quietest day, but still managed to have a busy day. Had a stand and tan fitted and bought a 32 inch lcd tv for the lounge. Every member been offered diet and workout options, and making sure technique is good. One of my pet hates is the odd member who smokes just before entering reception, blowing smoke in my face. Even worse is them popping out during there workout, for a quick drag. Maybe i should be more tolerent, but cant not have my say. Realise how addictive it must be, but having lost several of my loved ones through smoking, i think we should all try and discourage it, especially in our enviroment. Probably my last post on here, the gym is beyond my wildest dreams, and working a treat. If in the area call in, and anyone needing advice if setting up a gym, call me on 01642 606660. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Good luck in the coming years mate, seems you've got off to a great start, honestly wish i lived closer, sounds and looks awesome!


----------



## marticus

Gym, quieter this week, kids off. Thought i would invite, all you uk muscle members down for a free workout, at our world gym. The word is getting out, plenty of space, and lots of great equipment. No holdups etc, no kids or beginners. Free diet advice, lots of supplements, and how to take them. So if you are unhappy at your gym come and try us out. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Judas

I'm so jealous. Your gym looks awesome mate.


----------



## bigjonny

well done mate it looks like a cracking place to train , jealous as hell now ha ha


----------



## Kezz

i'm so glad its going well marty, its looks awesome... good luck for the future


----------



## Dan86

Gym looks awesome mate shame im right at the other end of the country!!!


----------



## klx_boy

Looks cracking! Im gunna pop in for a session soon


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Good luck looks nice


----------



## marticus

World gym busy and just had and just given its first workout to a pro british bodybuilder, budding guru and legend james supercell, L! will post some photos with his permission, shortly. Photos of myb outside denys world gym, the car is the real deal, but sadly belongs to a client. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## BIG-UNC

i popped and seen martyn (marticus) earlier today about training at his gym and becoming one of his "subjects" starting tommorow so looking forward to this in a kinda satistic way.....

ill be following marty's words and instructions to the T so i will let you know in my journal how things are going

the gym is great. plenty of machines and free weights to go around seems pretty busy with some big lads using the facilities

thanks again martyn

unc


----------



## marticus

BIG-UNC said:


> i popped and seen martyn (marticus) earlier today about training at his gym and becoming one of his "subjects" starting tommorow so looking forward to this in a kinda satistic way.....
> 
> ill be following marty's words and instructions to the T so i will let you know in my journal how things are going
> 
> the gym is great. plenty of machines and free weights to go around seems pretty busy with some big lads using the facilities
> 
> thanks again martyn. lee, you did well today, good style, and plenty of real grit. Look forward to making you into a lean warrior. myb:thumbup1:
> 
> unc


----------



## marticus

As promised, photo of james, 7 weeks out, at denys world gym, with deny hoyle and myb. Looking massive and on course to compete at the next level. Hopefully he will be up north on a regular basis. A real ambassador for our sport, and a fountain of knowledge. Shrewd move by kerry at cnp, who i believe is investing in new products. Couldnt have a better british pro to help market them. Thankyou james your visit will give us a great boost. Got my first potential competitor today, from uk muscle. Will enjoy the challenge. Being on the site can give you info overload, we all need a mentor to take us through the maize. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82

marticus said:


> As promised, photo of james, 7 weeks out, at denys world gym, with deny hoyle and myb. Looking massive and on course to compete at the next level. Hopefully he will be up north on a regular basis. A real ambassador for our sport, and a fountain of knowledge. Shrewd move by kerry at cnp, who i believe is investing in new products. Couldnt have a better british pro to help market them. Thankyou james your visit will give us a great boost. Got my first potential competitor today, from uk muscle. Will enjoy the challenge. Being on the site can give you info overload, we all need a mentor to take us through the maize. myb:thumbup1:


James is up again in 2 weeks time Marti


----------



## borostu82

marticus said:


> World gym busy and just had and just given its first workout to a pro british bodybuilder, budding guru and legend james supercell, L! will post some photos with his permission, shortly. Photos of myb outside denys world gym, the car is the real deal, but sadly belongs to a client. myb:thumbup1:


you cant park there marti :lol:


----------



## marticus

Encouraged by the latest addition to my nucleus of potential competitors, i am available most days for one to one workouts at our world gym. Along with my services comes no holds barred supplements and nutrition advice, and who knows future sponsorship if you make the grade. To get to that next level, we all need a helping hand, and someone to instill discipline. Mine came from champions, malcolm stringer, and later the legendary bill boyd. Last few years deny hoyle, eddie ellwood, and recently james llewellin. With over 100 competitions and 47 years of working out, has given me the experience to guide aspiring bodybuilders to cut to the chase, and improve as never before. I also now take a team abroad for european and world championships, as ibfa uk rep. I only have a few spaces to fill so if inspired by this contact me at the gym 01642606660. myb :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus

missed you today, hope leg routine didnt wreck you? hope see you tomorrow, myb


----------



## marticus

BIG-UNC said:


> i popped and seen martyn (marticus) earlier today about training at his gym and becoming one of his "subjects" starting tommorow so looking forward to this in a kinda satistic way.....
> 
> ill be following marty's words and instructions to the T so i will let you know in my journal how things are going
> 
> the gym is great. plenty of machines and free weights to go around seems pretty busy with some big lads using the facilities
> 
> thanks again martyn
> 
> unc


 hi, lee missed you today, hope legs ok, see you tomorrow, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus

pics of james Llewellin opening world gym with deny and myb, ready for takeoff now. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

Amazing gym!

That's the thing I think most people lack - the helping hand. It's all well and good doing everything yourself and getting answers to your questions over forums but what's really needed is a person who knows what they're doing who's IN YOUR REALITY.

Your members are nothing short of lucky to have such experienced and willing owners to assist them in their journeys.

Well done and good luck with the future.


----------



## BIG-UNC

hey marty hope things are going good mate back on form now so training like a demon....will be in to see you when i come home (a week on tuesday)

take care mate speek soon

unc


----------



## JB74

looks a cracking gym marticus at the moment i am living in norton so only up the road i used it many yrs ago as moores maybe 15yrs ago.

work away fortnightly at the moment so only home every other weekend but when i am home for a stint hopefully later in the yr i would love to come in and train there and gain valuable training advice


----------



## boro_stu

gym looks good ... am wanting a change so will pop down and ave a look during week..


----------



## JB74

boro_stu said:


> gym looks good ... am wanting a change so will pop down and ave a look during week..


were u currently train?


----------



## hughsey1995

Hi, may be moving to Stockton in September so will be looking for a new gym. Is this place still open?


----------



## JB74

Yes mate, still open its a really good old school gym


----------

